# Ahhh!! Sikkens experts help ASAP!



## Dieselbear (Jun 1, 2012)

I started staining my garage this morning and started with a gal of what was suppose to be Sikkens SRD Semi transparent #201 Chestnut brown from Home Depot.
This past week I found out that my local Ace was having a monthly special on Sikkens so I picked up a gal of the same SRD Semi transparent #201 Chestnut brown. 
Well, I am about 3/4 way through my Home depot gal and I opened up the Ace one and the color and consistency is no where near the same. 
The HD one is almost a chocolate color, thicker(more paint like, I don't think you could spray it) where as the Ace one is much thinner and considerably lighter and IMO the right one.

I only have some limited prior staining on interior molding using Cabots but I seem to remember that stuff being pretty thin and running and so to me it seems the Ace gal is closer to what the Chestnut brown should. 

I just did a couple test spots and waiting to see how they dry out..

Thoughts... HD- Left Ace- Right


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

From what I understand is that the Home Depots tint Is different for Sikkens and even though both gallons are SRD the formula may be a little different too. I had a long discussion with my Sikkens Sales Rep a while back when I heard that some of the Sikkens products will be introduced to some of the Home Depots through out the U.S.


----------



## kilmacaran (Jun 30, 2012)

*aahh sikkens*

Its unfortunate but happens alot when you use two different vendors.
You should always batch your paints or stains when doing a project.
You have no choice at this point I think but to use a solid stain.
To use another coat of either semi solid will not cover what you have.You could try a test spot.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

kilmacaran said:


> Its unfortunate but happens alot when you use two different vendors.
> You should always batch your paints or stains when doing a project.
> You have no choice at this point I think but to use a solid stain.
> To use another coat of either semi solid will not cover what you have.You could try a test spot.


Its a good idea to box. You don't want to apply 2 coats, as you will be over applicating and causing problems. Sikkens SRD is only a one coat application.


----------



## Dieselbear (Jun 1, 2012)

housepaintingny said:


> From what I understand is that the Home Depots tint Is different for Sikkens and even though both gallons are SRD the formula may be a little different too. I had a long discussion with my Sikkens Sales Rep a while back when I heard that some of the Sikkens products will be introduced to some of the Home Depots through out the U.S.


Well after a trip to HD with both gallons it seems there are 2 Cetol SRD semi-transparent products. The one sold at HD is water based while the one at Ace is oil based.
Not sure if I should try and finish the front of my garage with the HD gal so it will be the same or just go and get a cleaner, power wash it back off and start over with the oil SRD...


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah...the HD stuff is Water-based!

I'm at an ACE that has sold Sikkens for a decade now.

* I noticed on Sikkens site earlier this spring, that "Independent" stores are grouped under "Fine Retailers", while HD is listed separately.
* Most Independents have both the Water-based SRD, as well as the Oil.
* There is a tint-base for BOTH SRD's, but only the OIL has the traditional factory-colored "Wood-tone" colors, like #089 Redwood & #078 Natural.

Here's the link:
http://www.sikkens.us/en/Products/Pages/default.aspx

Faron


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

True- the HD locations only carry Sikkens waterborne products- they are not able to special order any products outside of those three items.


----------



## Cpcphil (Jul 2, 2012)

sorry to hear about your dilemma but I would look at trying to remove the waterbased product as your first option. Here's why - waterbased semitransparents (no matter what brand) lay on the surface rather than penetrate into the wood like oilbased finishes do. So it should be easier to remove the waterbased version rather than the oil based counterpart...

good luck


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

According to their website they are carrying both types. They seem to have the SRD RE oil in the traditional colors and also what is listed as a acrylic/alkyd blend which I'm assuming is the new waterbased stuff. We haven't bothered to bring any of this stuff in yet since we are not VOC regulated at this point.


----------



## deckkrol (Jul 16, 2012)

*deckkrol*

Hi! I'm a newbie but I have been reading about deck-staining for about a month... professional forums and Forest Products Lab reports included. Sikkens is complicated because they have introduced the HD products. Compare the Fine Retailer MSD compositions against the HD MSD compositions to see why the HD products are cheaper and inferior. For example, the HD SRD semi-transparent is mostly water and the HD SRD translucent is mostly mineral spirits. All Big Box stores have the $$ punch to negotiate product quality/composition to meet their price points so beware... you get what you pay for.


----------

